# Finding a dog walker



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm finding it really difficult right now to get Scout enough exercise. I find during the day I just don't have a lot of time, especially when the weather is crappy because I have to drag one or both of my kids along, and they last about 2 seconds in the cold rain.

So I'm thinking about hiring a dog walker once a day until the end of the school year. How does one go about finding a dog walker?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Where are you located?
All I did was google them for my City and I got a bunch of hits, read some reviews on the different companies and then started calling and interviewing.
Be careful, some people rally don't know more than you or I about dogs. Those are the ones that worry me.
For example, I interviewed one company, the owner and walker showed at my place. I spoke to them for a while and then introduced them to Kian.
What does the owner do.... she whacks him in the ribs. 
Of course Kian yelped and just looked at her.
Then I looked at her and asked her what that was all about, she told me that was her "bite" she was showing discipline to the dog.
I quickly thanked her for her time and let her know that nobody hits my dog like that, then showed her the door.

He was only 7 months old at the time and came out running and basically being a puppy with his gangly legs. he was even leashed in the house, all she had to do was grab the leash and take control, instead she whacked him hard.

When I did hire the company we are with I gave them strict instructions that I expect of them... one of them is NO hitting or BITES.

Good luck.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Crazy said:


> What does the owner do.... she whacks him in the ribs.
> Of course Kian yelped and just looked at her.
> Then I looked at her and asked her what that was all about, she told me that was her "bite" she was showing discipline to the dog.
> I quickly thanked her for her time and let her know that nobody hits my dog like that, then showed her the door.


I'm surprised that all you did! ;D I'm not sure I woud have thanked her.


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

SandraDee said:


> I'm finding it really difficult right now to get Scout enough exercise. I find during the day I just don't have a lot of time, especially when the weather is crappy because I have to drag one or both of my kids along, and they last about 2 seconds in the cold rain.
> 
> So I'm thinking about hiring a dog walker once a day until the end of the school year. How does one go about finding a dog walker?


I found that the more I walked Chester the more people I met and they would offer to walk him for me if I couldn't. I actually have a dog walker also who is just a friend of a friend who has her own dog so takes him out when I need her to also.

I did Google dog walkers near me and found lots so you shouldn't have a problem. Or if you go training ask if anyone else has a walker?


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

There is something called the National Association of Professional Pet Sitters that might help. Most people don't bother getting their accreditation, so there are probably good people not on that list, but it can be a place to start. http://www.petsitters.org/


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

i think i would have bitten them back.and called the cops as i kicked them down my stairs.


----------

